# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.1.8

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.1.8 is out!  *Added support for:*
HiSilicon Hi6731 Mobile Processor with NAND storage  *Also added support for:*
Samsung SPH-L720, LG E980, Huawei E303, Huawei C8500,
Huawei K4511, SKY IM-R470S, SKY IM-S500K, SKY IM-S610K   Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.1.8 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *Samsung SPH-L720* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG E980* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Huawei E303* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic).
- *Huawei C8500* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic).
- *Huawei K4511* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *SKY IM-S500K* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *SKY IM-S610K* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Added support for HiSilicon Hi6731 Mobile Processor with NAND storage.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

